# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Das "Family & Oldies"-Forum >  Studium mit 40 - Finanzierung und Aussichten?

## Ute-Iris

Hallo, ich bin 38 Jahre alt und berlege zur Zeit sehr ernsthaft, ob ich noch ein Medizinstudium beginne, weil es ein Lebenstraum von mir ist. Zur Zeit arbeite ich als verbeamtete Lehrerin in Vollzeitttigkeit und habe keine eigenen Kinder.
Folgende Fragen beschftigen mich bei der berlegung, ob ich ein Medizinstudium absolvieren sollte und vielleicht kann jemand von euch Hilfreiches dazu sagen?
1. Bis ich anfangen knnte, als Assistenzrztin zu arbeiten (etwa mit 47 Jahren, wenn ich 40-jhrig anfangen sollte zu studieren) bleiben mir noch etwa 20 Jahre bis zur Rente. Kann ich in dieser Zeit gengend Geld erwirtschaften, um das Rentenalter berhaupt abzusichern? Es sind bei mir nur geringste Renteneinkommen aus vorherigen diversen Ttigkeiten zu erwarten. Seit einem Jahr bin ich allerdings auf Lebenszeit verbeamtete Lehrerin, welche Renteneinnahmen ich aus dieser Ttigkeit erwarten drfte, wei ich im Moment nicht. 
2. Wie kann ich mein Medizinstudium finanzieren? Es sind bei mir nur geringe Rcklagen vorhanden und mein Lebenspartner kann mich nicht finanzieren. Wie finanzieren andere Studenten ihr Studium? Vielleicht habt ihr da gute Tipps. Bafg bekomme ich brigens nicht mehr, da ich ja schon einmal studiert habe.

Vielen Dank fr Eure Antworten!!! Iris    :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr. Geiger

Hallo,

erstmal empfehle ich Dir "meinen" thread: http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...ad.php?t=34320
Hier und auch in vielen anderen hnlichen threads in diesem Forum (suchen und lesen!!!) erfhrst Du schon mal viel zu dem Thema "als Oldie noch Medizin studieren". 




> Hallo, ich bin 38 Jahre alt und berlege zur Zeit sehr ernsthaft, ob ich noch ein Medizinstudium beginne, weil es ein Lebenstraum von mir ist.


Wenn es das wirklich ist, dann mach es! Was gibt es wichtigeres, als sich seinen Traum zu erfllen? Klingt phrasenhaft - ist aber so! Zur harten Realitt und den Hintergrnden und Schwierigkeiten erfhrst Du was wenn Du Dich mal ein wenig hier im Forum einliest (s.o.). 




> Bis ich anfangen knnte, als Assistenzrztin zu arbeiten (etwa mit 47 Jahren, wenn ich 40-jhrig anfangen sollte zu studieren) bleiben mir noch etwa 20 Jahre bis zur Rente.


Abwarten, es wird noch einiges passieren im Sozialsystem... 





> Kann ich in dieser Zeit gengend Geld erwirtschaften, um das Rentenalter berhaupt abzusichern?


Naja - als Arzt bist Du kein Groverdiener. Als Assistenzarzt wirst Du im seltensten Fall mehr verdienen als jetzt, eher weniger. Als Facharzt, Oberarzt sieht es schon besser aus. Fakt drfte sein: Mit 20 Jahren Berufsttigkeit als Arzt alleine kannst Du Dir wohl keine ppige Rente verdienen ABER

1. ber Privatversicherungen geht einiges - das kannst Du jetzt schon relativ konkret klren
2. man muss nicht in Deutschland arbeiten - im Ausland winken deutlich hhere Gehlter: 5 Jahre Dubai und die Rente ist sicher - Scherz - aber so in der Art ist da schon was denkbar
3. man muss nicht im Krankenhaus arbeiten - die Wirtschaft beschftigt auch Mediziner 
4. Du kannst Dich niederlassen/selbstndig machen - dann bist Du eh freier in der Rentengestaltung 

Also, es gibt schon Wege... Man muss nur suchen und gut planen... 




> Es sind bei mir nur geringste Renteneinkommen aus vorherigen diversen Ttigkeiten zu erwarten. Seit einem Jahr bin ich allerdings auf Lebenszeit verbeamtete Lehrerin, welche Renteneinnahmen ich aus dieser Ttigkeit erwarten drfte, wei ich im Moment nicht.


na dann finde es raus! Wenn Du so einen groen Schritt machst, berlege und plane ihn gut. Auerdem, warum denkst Du, dass Du nicht viel Rente bekommst? Theoretisch ist es doch so:

Du hast doch bisher gearbeitet oder nicht? Demnach sind doch Rentenansprche da?! Dir wrden zwar die 6 Jahre Studium fehlen aber das sollte nicht DAS groe Problem sein! (s.o.) 




> Wie kann ich mein Medizinstudium finanzieren? Es sind bei mir nur geringe Rcklagen vorhanden und mein Lebenspartner kann mich nicht finanzieren. Wie finanzieren andere Studenten ihr Studium? Vielleicht habt ihr da gute Tipps. Bafg bekomme ich brigens nicht mehr, da ich ja schon einmal studiert habe.


Das mit dem Bafg stimmt, Du wrest auch zu alt (gibts nur bis 30). Auch hierzu ein paar Punkte:

1. Ermittle, wieviel Geld Du fr das Studium brauchst. (Denk an Zweitstudiengebhren, Semesterbeitrge, Bcher etc.) 
2. Prfe wo Du die Kohle herbekommen kannst
2.1 Du hast noch 2 Jahre Erwerbsttigkeit bis Studienanfang. Fang schnellstmglich an, Dich auf die geplanten Verhltnisse einzustellen, d.h. fahre Deinen Lebensstil auf das geplante "ImStudium-Niveau" herunter und spare den Rest Deines Einkommens.
2.2 Informier Dich ber Stipendien, Zuwendungen, Stiftungen etc.
2.3 Ziehe "jobben" in Erwgung. Wenn Du parallel zum Studium einen Job haben musst/kannst, dann geht das auch schon jetzt - noch mehr Geld zum sparen. Jobbe in der Medizin (z.B. Krankenpflege und Krankenpflegausbildung) oder in Deinem alten Berufsfeld (VHS, Nachhilfe) usw. 
2.4 Notfallplan: Verwandte anpumpen.      [/quote]

FAZIT:

Das Alter sollte kein Hindernis sein ABER NUR WENN DU DAS STUDIUM WIRKLICH WILLST! Wie gesagt - siehe die anderen threads. Und Wege in die Finanzierung und Rente findest Du auch.

Die zentrale Frage bleibt: Ab wann wird der Aufwand, den Du betreiben musst, um das alles zu regeln, zu gro fr Dich? 
-oder auch-
Welche Mhen ist Dir dieser Traum wert?

Ich drck' Dir die Daumen und wnsche alles Gute!

----------


## Ute-Iris

Hallo Dr. Geiger,

vielen Dank fr die lange Antwort und die Hinweise. Ich wei, dass ich noch viel berprfen muss, was die Beantwortung der Rentenfrage anbelangt, aber ich wollte vorab schon mal hren, was andere Foren-Teilnehmer dazu sagen knnen. Aus meinen Jobs vor dem Lehramt habe ich leider nur 120 Euro Rentenanspruch, weil ich nicht viele Beitragsjahre bei geringen Gehltern gesammelt habe. Im Lehramt bin ich nmlich erst seit 2 Jahren in Beamtenstellung ttig und das toppt verdienstmig ganz klar alles zuvor Gewesene.
Ja, es gibt sicher viele verschiedene Arbeitsmglichkeiten. Allerdings wird mangels Kapital die eigene Praxis nicht mglich sein. Jedenfalls gehe ich zum heutigen Standpunkt davon aus, dass es nicht geht.
Wie auch immer, ich denke weiter nach, wie und ob ich meinen Traum verwirklichen kann. 
Dir auch noch alles Gute und ganz viel Erfolg auf deinem Weg! Iris

----------


## M. Cremaster

Das Thema Rente beschftigt mich auch. Schliesslich fehlen mir einfach 6 Beitragsjahre (29J alt - 5J eingezahlt) . Muss das ganze mal durchrechnen. 

Momentan favorisiere ich folgende Variante. Muss mal den real zu erwartenden Rentenverlust durch die 6 Jahre Studium durchkalkulieren. Tendenz geht bei mir dahin, Studium doch durch Job zu finanzieren, ca 10h die Woche bringt genug Kohle. Hat den Nebeneffekt dass ich in meinem "alten" Beruf auf dem Laufenden bleibe (man weiss ja nie). Dann knnte ich meine Rcklagen per Einmalzahlung in eine private Rente investieren, wenn ich 40k setze habe ich ab 65 eine garantierte Rente von im Mittel 450 /Monat , je nach Entwicklung der Kapitalmrkte kanns auch mehr sein   :Grinnnss!:   aber wir rechnen mal mit dem worst case. wobei 450  eher zu hoch gegriffen sein drfte , mit 25 k Einmalzahlung kommt man immerhin noch auf 250  im Monat .. wie gesagt muss den zu erwartenden rentenverlust mal ausrechnen.

Oder ich geniesse nochmal die schne Studienzeit   :bhh:   und begnge mich mit 38 Beitragsjahren (vorausgesetzt Arbeit bis 68)

*EDIT* scheint so zu sein dass es im 1. Rentenjahr deutlich hhere Betrge gibt - das 2 - 3 fache der spteren Mindestrente. Dadurch - so vermute ich - soll das ganze einen ausschttenden Charakter bekommen. Oder anders gesprochen, das finanzielle Risiko eines berdurchschnittlich frhen Ablebens in der Rente (denkbar nach 30 Jahren Arbeit in der Knochenmhle KH)  soll etwas kompensiert werden

----------


## Ute-Iris

Hallo Administrator,

kannst du mir verraten, was du 10 Stunden pro Woche arbeitest um damit dein Studium zu finanzieren. Ich suche nmlich hnderingend nach Arbeitsmglichkeiten. Im Lehramt geht leider nicht, weil ja jeden Tag tagsber die Uni zu besuchen ist. 
Im Moment fragt eine Krankenschwester fr mich auf ihrer Station nach, ob sie mich dort arbeitsmig brauchen knnen, aber ich mache mir da nicht all zu viele Hoffnungen, weil ich ja keine Ausbildung in dem Bereich habe.
Deshalb wre es nett, wenn du mir verraten knntest, was du nebenher arbeitest und wie du dich finanzierst.

Vielen Dank und viele Gre, Iris

----------


## Diana76

Ich denke, ich wrde es mit einer beruflichen Begrndung versuchen. Mit einer wissenschaftlichen Begrndung kme ich vermutlich nicht weit.

----------


## Diana76

@Kartoffelbrei: Ich kann mir momentan kaum vorstellen, dass mir mein Erststudium nebenjobtechnisch etwas ntzt. In meinem jetztigen Beruf werde ich sicher nicht stundenweise arbeiten knnen (entweder ganz oder gar nicht). Mit einer Ausbildung als Pflegekraft shen die Aussichten wohl besser aus, nebenher ein bisschen was zu verdienen. Ich bin ja fr nix so richtig ntzlich....

----------


## McDbel

> Hallo Diana, ich wrde Dir gern eine pm schicken. Ich glaube aber, Du brauchst dazu ein Minimum von 10 Beitrgen im Forum.


N. Das wre mir neu. Geht auch so. Sie muss mal schauen, ob ihre pn-Funktion freigeschaltet ist...

----------


## Diana76

Hab ich gerade gescheckt. Ich hatte die Funktion fr die persnlichen Nachrichten nicht aktiviert.  :Smilie:

----------


## McDbel

Siehste, dann kann es ja jetzt losgehen.  :hmmm...:

----------


## EVT

> Ich denke, ich wrde es mit einer beruflichen Begrndung versuchen. Mit einer wissenschaftlichen Begrndung kme ich vermutlich nicht weit.


Hast du schonmal in den Zweitstudiumsthread geguckt? Da wird das alles genau besprochen. So einfach ist eine Zweitstudiumsbewerbung naemlich nicht, es sei denn, man ist Zahnarzt und will MKG werden.

----------


## klotzi

Wrde mich mal interessieren, wie sich die Threaderstellern vor 7 Jahren dann noch entschieden hat...?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

....gute frage, der TE war seit 2008 nicht mehr hier..

----------


## famulant

Hi cremaster hoffe du bist noch hier im forum ... hab gelesen, das du waehrend dem studium bei einem schwaebischen autobauer geschafft hast. Ich wuerd mich gern austauschen, wie du das so gemachthast. Ich arbeite momentan bei daimler u wuerde gerne noch med studieren .... wie hast du es hinbekommen dass du waehrend dem studium teilzeit arbeiten konntest? Konntest du eine verblockte teilzeit machen? Bzw wie konntest du studium und arbeit verbinden? 
Und hast du schlussendlich dein studium auch durchgezogen? Der eintrag ist ja schon von 2007.

Wuerd mich freun wenn du dich mal meldest.

VG

Alex

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Vllt erreichst du ihn ber PN eher als ber den Thread hier..

----------


## famulant

... dumme frage: kannst du mir sagen wie das geht? Kann man das irgendwo aktivieren?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Jep, gibt benutzereinstellungen, da ist das dabei

----------


## Herzkasperl

Ich wollte hier mal wieder ein update reinschreiben.

ich bin zwei mal 40: lter als 40 und im Schnitt >40h/Arbeit die Woche.

Vorklinik ging erstaunlich glatt durch, ein paar Prfungen mal beim ersten Mal nicht angetreten (lag auch an Terminproblemen) aber sptestens bei der zweiten Gelegenheit angetreten und immer alles auf Anhieb bestanden. Allerdings hatte ich Null Praktika. Das war ein Problem. Also im 5. Semester Urlaubssemester und Praktika. Problem war dann, dass ich nach den Praktika vollkommen am Zahnfleisch war, obwohl ich es noch gut erwischt hatte. Aber das frisst einfach so viel Zeit, dass in der Arbeit zu viel liegen geblieben ist. Also erstmal in der Arbeit einen Berg abarbeiten. Und dann ging mir etwas die Luft aus frs Physikum, wobei es wahrscheinlich doch gereicht htte. Problem war dann eine Prferin, die, gelinde gesagt, nicht ideal fr mndliche Prfungen war (lie sich X-fach in den Altprotokollen nachlesen). Und wenn man mndlich sich mit den Prfern zofft, sollte man zumindest fachlich optimal vorbereitet sein... War ich nicht und bin mal durchgefallen. Dann kam mein Sohn und das schriftliche hat mich nicht interessiert; nur schriftlich bestehen wollte ich auch nicht. Zum Spa hingegangen, unvorbereitet und bermdet gab es dennoch 58%. 

Dann hab ich ein Jahr andere Dinge gemacht (wieder mehr gearbeitet, Haus gebaut, "ein bisschen" um den Sohn gekmmert) und hab jetzt nochmal ausgeruht Physikum gemacht. Und, siehe da, geht doch. 

Was man aber dazusagen sollte: Ich bin nicht unbedingt auf den Kopf gefallen und mein erstes Studium ist es auch nicht. Wenn man mit Physik/Chemie befreundet ist, ist das Studium mit wenig Auswendig-Lernerei zu schaffen. Selbst Anatomie ist mit fundierten Mechanik-Kenntnissen und logischem Denkvermgen einfacher als wenn man nur stur alles lernt. Physio sowieso und BC baut stark auf organischer Chemie auf. 

Wenn man nicht diese Vorbildung hat, geht es auch, aber dann kann man schon deutlich weniger als Arbeitszeit einplanen und Hausbau / Kinder nebenher noch dazu knnte vielleicht zu viel werden.

Wichtig ist die Organisation und selbstndige Einteilung: Vorausplanen, wann was gelernt wird, wie die Prfungen liegen, zur Not mal entzerren (bei uns waren die Wdh-Prfungen oft am Ende der Semesterferien). Und man braucht die Fhigkeit, nach dem eigenen Plan zu lernen. Man wird, je mehr man arbeitet, fter mal auf sich alleine gestellt sein, wenn es darum geht, Prfungen zu Wiederholungsterminen zu machen. Mit Durchfallern Lerngruppen zu bilden ist wenig effektiv, wenn man alleine deutlich schneller Dinge erfasst und speichert als die.

----------


## famulant

Hi herzkasperl
Darfich fragen was du vorher gemacht hast bzw. Was du 'nebenbei' arbeitest? Hab ich das richtig verstanden, das du einen vollzeitjob neben dem studium machst??

----------


## Herzkasperl

Was ich arbeite spielt keine Rolle. Wichtig ist wie die Arbeit gestaltbar ist: freie Zeiteinteilung, Skalierbarkeit und dehnbare Termine. 

Am besten irgendwo an einem Computer, dann kann man, wenn etwas anfllt auch schnell organisatorische Dinge im Studium erledigen oder zwischendrin lernen. Da halten sich manche Studenten ewig mit irgendwelchem Gedns auf (wann welche Prfung, verschieben, Kurse tauschen etc.), dabei kann man das alles viel schneller aus dem Bro raus erledigen.

----------

